

Supreme Court, Help My Mini-Bar Is Spying Without Warrants - zeraone
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/kravets-reporters-notebook/

======
dmfdmf
This type of analysis is why it is important to be clear the Bill of Rights
does not apply to individuals or companies, it only applies to the government.
A hotel (which you are free to use or not) that monitors your room fridge is
not the same as a government that spys on its citizens without probable cause
that a crime has been committed. Search warrants were invented because of past
abuses of police powers and the desire to prevent it. I sincerely hope the
Supreme Court gets this ruling right and rejects the Feds claim to warrantless
spying.

~~~
jf271
I did a data warehouse for one of the big hotel chains and what you bought
from the mini bar was part of the data they wanted. They wanted to make sure
that the mini bar was stocked with what their best customers wanted when they
booked a room. Some call it an invasion of privacy and some call it customer
service.

